# [Hivemind]- Mary had a little lamb...



## ASH (Sep 3, 2004)

So, I have no clue why I typed that as a title. But its been awhile since I saw the hive thread so I started one..

So hows the hive?


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 3, 2004)

There is no hive...





 ... at least that's what it seems like at times. :\


----------



## randomling (Sep 4, 2004)

No, Otu - there is no SPOON.


----------



## Greylock (Sep 4, 2004)

I know how to make pie. 

(Borrowed from Vanion.)


----------



## RichCsigs (Sep 4, 2004)

Ummm... I'm fairly new here.  What's a Hivemind?


----------



## ASH (Sep 4, 2004)

Who would like to answer that question?


----------



## randomling (Sep 4, 2004)

RichCsigs said:
			
		

> Ummm... I'm fairly new here.  What's a Hivemind?



Among the many definitions might be:

EN World's one "silly thread".
The contents of Piratecat's Brain.
A friendly community of people who like to be silly.

It seems to be dying nowadays on these boards, though the majority of the Hive has moved over to my boards, where they have many forums to play with instead of just one thread. There was a time when you could always wander down here and find the Hive thread ticking over with two or three people to talk with, and a time before that when we were getting through several 400-post threads a day.

No longer, though... must make more effort to keep the EN World Hive ticking over...


----------



## HellHound (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Randomling, ash, everyone.

Been a while since the Hive has been on page 1. Let us stop being strangers, and polish our hivemind implants again.

I just started school again, and even my second year feels strange to get stuck in to classes full of people closer in age to my daughter than to myself...


----------



## randomling (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey Hound, long time no see! And yup, let's keep the Hive alive, I miss these ol' threads....

I need to do some tidying later on this afternoon. Lots to get sorted out.


----------



## ASH (Sep 4, 2004)

I kind of know what you mean hellhound.. I just got out of college and felt old, and I am only 25... But it seems like the 18 yr olds seem younger than I was at 18.  I am sure this is a normal thing but it feels very new to me.  

As far as hivemind implants go, mine is on overdrive. It feels like in my spare time i have been hanging out here and Randomlings, and nutkinland everday.  Not getting laundry done or anything.. but i guess it takes less energy to type, than it does to fold clothing... and I have pretty much no energy having only slept 6 hours in the past 72....


----------



## orchid blossom (Sep 5, 2004)

There are days when I miss college.  Then there are days when I remember how old the majority of the students are and I don't miss it anymore.  Strange how the age at which I call someone an adult goes up as I get older.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 5, 2004)

Hello Hive.  I'd spend more time Hivinating, but the ENWorld NWN Server has me by the ....*use your imagination*.  BUT it seems to be down at the moment, so here I be.


----------



## ASH (Sep 5, 2004)

Yay... 

Hows you?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 5, 2004)

Oh, fine.  UPS is late delivering my new Convertible Tablet PC, which I would have liked to have by Saturday at the latest, since my classes start on Tuesday.  HOWEVER they decided that 3-5 days was just not long enough, even considering the Labor Day weekend.  Nyar.  Should have been here Friday...  

Other than that, we're spending the weekend replacing a fence.  Joy.


----------



## ASH (Sep 6, 2004)

So your fencing..???


----------



## Aeolius (Sep 6, 2004)

*We don't need another Gyro...*

For at least 15 years after you graduate from college, you are doomed to have dreams that you forgot to take a certain class for a whole semester.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 6, 2004)

Indeedy-do. replacing a chain link fence with an aluminum solid-frame fence.  on labor day weekend.  ugh.


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 6, 2004)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> For at least 15 years after you graduate from college, you are doomed to have dreams that you forgot to take a certain class for a whole semester.



Oh, good. It's just not me, then.


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Hive. I'm having a crappy night.


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Sep 7, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Hi Hive. I'm having a crappy night.




What's up?

I'm with you. It's day here, I'm at work with nothing to do. Very bored.

If it's 'crappy' in the toilet sense of the word then I'm not sure I wanna know!


----------



## ASH (Sep 7, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Hi Hive. I'm having a crappy night.




Thats too bad..
Did it get better?

 :\


----------



## Xath (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey hive...Anything interesting going on today?

My computer decided to become a spaz on me.  My wireless mouse no longer works, so I'm stuck with the crappy one on my laptop.  And last night my comp thought it would be fun to open an infinite number of Internet Explorer windows, so I had to shut it down before it crashed.

Silly technology...


----------



## randomling (Sep 7, 2004)

Hiya Xath, hey Hive. I'm tired, but I have a job (telephone market research for a bank, not the best work, but it pays).

Yawn...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 7, 2004)

*grumble grumble grumble*

Work sucks.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 7, 2004)

Well, if all goes well, in 7 years or so my job will be to sit in a nice, comfy chair and listen to people and psychoanalyze them.  Cake.  Pays nice too.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 7, 2004)

*bops in, hugs everyone and bops out again, grinning like a maniac....


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 8, 2004)

My crappy night was the result of relationship trouble. Which is odd, since I seem to remember swearing off such things. It got a little better, but I'm back to feeling like I was last night. It just seems like everytime I move forward, I get pushed back. Which is why I usually just stand still most of the time. Maybe if I keep pushing forward hard enough for a long enough time, I'll knock over whatever it is pushing me back.  Or maybe I really should give up on love entirely.  :\


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm sorry that it's not going well for you, Ashwyn.  Keep moving forward.


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 8, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I'm sorry that it's not going well for you, Ashwyn.  Keep moving forward.



Thanks. I think I will just focus on other areas of my life again, like I was trying to do. Love just does not seem to get along with me. I just got so dang lonely, ya know? Eh, I have bigger things to think about than love and relationships. Like my writing. I think I'll focus in on that, and maybe get something major accomplished finally.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 8, 2004)

I find that channelling frustration into creativity can lead to really great things.


----------



## ASH (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah, some of the best poetry I read was written by thoes in emotional termoil.


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 8, 2004)

Seeing the title of this thread reminded me of the other day. My sister-in-law was trying to teach my 4-yr-old daughter "Mary had a little lamb." My daughter started singing "Mary had a gun" instead.


----------



## ASH (Sep 8, 2004)

Thats a bit odd. But then again, my 4 yr old boy was just telling me today that his uncle told him that No, means Yes, that was after teaching my son to moon people.  
Remind me to punch my brother.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 8, 2004)

Well, who did you _want_ to teach him to moon people?


----------



## knitnerd (Sep 9, 2004)

http://www.wrenross.com/knittingcd.htm


----------



## the Jester (Sep 9, 2004)

Why do you want Wren Ross to teach little kids to moon people?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Sep 9, 2004)

So is there where I come to declare what sort of D&D god I am?


----------



## ASH (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes.
But I think most of us know that anyways...


----------



## Crothian (Sep 9, 2004)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> So is there where I come to declare what sort of D&D god I am?




No, the Panthion left a long time ago.  The Hive is actually quite different.


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> So is there where I come to declare what sort of D&D god I am?



Yes, yes it is. But your god has to be lesser than my god.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 9, 2004)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> So is there where I come to declare what sort of D&D god I am?




Hi CZ!

If you're a god, you already know the answer to your question.


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 9, 2004)

If someone asks you if he is a god, you say yes!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 9, 2004)

_glares at Steve Jung_

you need to train more to become a god!!


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 9, 2004)

That's it buster. Where are my 6-siders?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 9, 2004)

you will need 2 6 siders.....and then you must train!!


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 9, 2004)

Cue_ Rocky_ music.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 9, 2004)

Rocky music to good for you...you get the Bullwinkle music


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 9, 2004)

Evening all.

Can I burn a fortune point to smack them both down?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 9, 2004)

You go now.  You been here 4 hour!!!  

--that'll be funny if you're familar with the reference (stand up comedy joke) and know what character AO played in the game.....so that'll drastically limit the humor potential of that joke.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 9, 2004)

Guess I'll eat a fortune cookies instead.  After all, Slappy needs to keep up his strength.


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You been here 4 hour!!!
> 
> --that'll be funny if you're familar with the reference (stand up comedy joke) and know what character AO played in the game.....so that'll drastically limit the humor potential of that joke.....



Heck. I was there and I still don't get it. Yes, I know--more training. Sigh.

Edit: Oh now, I remember after reading Ao's post. Yep, the ole brain just ain't what it used to be.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 9, 2004)

No, it wasn't said at the game.  Its from a comedy routine of some comic from the mid to late 90's.  So, no big deal that none of you all are familar with it.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 9, 2004)

Yup. Totally went over my head.

So, what's up?

I'm just enjoying my first night off this week.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 9, 2004)

its hot hear...not temp hot, muggy hot.  Its like 68 outside and muggy...and no breeze.  I feel stupid having the AC on when its 2 am and 68 degrees out.....


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 9, 2004)

Not much, just surfing here and at randomlings. We had showers here today, so the humidity is high. My group and I played a few games of Ninja Burger. If you play past the suggested win conditions, it isn't much fun.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 9, 2004)

Heh. Yeah.  I was there the past couple of days. it hasn't been particularly warm, but the humidity has been way up there.

When I got home this morning I could tell it was going to be warm and muggy, so when i got up this afternoon I checked outside, then turned on the AC.

Thankfully now that the rain has hit, it is nice and cool out.  Got the windows open and everything.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 9, 2004)

Ya, the game tends to drag after a point.  I recently played Chuthlu 500, and that was a fun game.  We ran into a few rules problems but I think that was more becasue the other people refused to listen to me.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 9, 2004)

My latest fix has been Chrononauts.  Orchid and myself got to play it at Pkitty's and we had a blast.  So much that we went out and picked up a copy of the Early American Edition.  Haven't had a chance to play that one yet.  Going to have to drag guedo over some evening I'm around or something.

Everyone plays time travellers and the goal is to either change history back to the way you remember it so you can go home or collect the artifacts you need to complete your mission (or repair enough paradoxes that the others create to amass ten cards in your hand).  Maybe you're a slave from a reality where the south suceeded in seceeding or maybe you're an intelligent cockroach that comes from a time after world war three.

It is just lots of fun to mess with the other player's plans.  The game is done by the same people who made Fluxx.


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you will need 2 6 siders.....and then you must train!!



I remember when using 2 6 siders was hard. Now I use a few 100 siders a day and don't break a sweat! It's nice to be a major nerd. God. Major god.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 9, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> My latest fix has been Chrononauts.




Fun game, a friend picked this one up.  Looney Labs has even had special con only cards for that we got.  We haven't gotten the american one yet, but its damn tempting.


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, the game tends to drag after a point.  I recently played Chuthlu 500, and that was a fun game.  We ran into a few rules problems but I think that was more becasue the other people refused to listen to me.



What? Didn't you show them your post count? I mean, with that many you must have gotten something right at some point. 


			
				Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> My latest fix has been Chrononauts.  Orchid and myself got to play it at Pkitty's and we had a blast.  So much that we went out and picked up a copy of the Early American Edition.  Haven't had a chance to play that one yet.  Going to have to drag guedo over some evening I'm around or something.
> /snip/



I've seen that one in the store. How many editions are there?


			
				Ashwyn said:
			
		

> It's nice to be a major nerd. God. Major god.



There. Fixed that for you.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 9, 2004)

Just the two editions for now (the original Chrononauts game and Early American Edition).  There are rules to combine the two decks to play a game of Ubernauts, but you'll need a very big surface to lay out the timeline (Early American goes from 1770 to 1916 and Chrononauts goes from 1886 to 1996).

We had a hard time deciding which edition to pick up.  We finally decided on the one we hadn't played and figuring we'd pick up the other later.

The Early American one looks cool from reading through the cards, though it is obvious the designers were hungry when they made up the Mission cards cause they are all food oriented.  I like the missions for the first game better, but the home timelines for the characters are just as interesting as the original game's.  Course, you can't kill Hitler or save JFK or Lennon in this one.  You can save Tecumsah or Garfield, though.


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh, so they can be used independently. That sounds neat. Too bad it doesn't sounds like the kind of game my group would like.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 9, 2004)

Yup. they are each their own seperate game and they are lots of fun.

Your group isn't into card games, Steve?


----------



## ASH (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi all, just surfing the net at the main sites.  Hows everyone tonight. I am finishing up my last night off this week... 

I wish I was independantly wealthy.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm good.  Getting a little tired, but doing okay.  Watching the Matrix.

And yes, being independantly wealthy would be very nice.


----------



## ASH (Sep 9, 2004)

That sounds fun. All three of the films or just the first  one..?


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 9, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Yup. they are each their own seperate game and they are lots of fun.
> 
> Your group isn't into card games, Steve?



Oh, they do. They love Fluxx and Ninja Burger, but a history-based game might not be their cup of tea.

Hi, ASH. How're you?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 9, 2004)

Just the first Matrix movie.  Wasn't thrilled with the second one and didn't even bother to see the third one.

As for a history based game, well... I just rather like time travel stuff.  Most of my history knowledge is focused in times thousands of years before the events in the game.  You don't need to know history well to play it.  A fair number of events on the first game's card I was fuzzy on.  Most of the Early American edition I had no clue about (yeah, I'm particularly ignorant about our own history).

A good deal of enjoyment from the game comes from changing a point in history and seeing how the future changes from that one change.  Plus, it is also fun to just mess with one of the other players once you know they are trying to accomplish something.  In one of the games we played, Hitler kept getting killed and saved each turn.  Was rather funny.


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 9, 2004)

Hmm. In that case I have to keep an eye out for it the next time I'm in the game store. Goodnight.


----------



## randomling (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey Hive! Who's around today?


----------



## orchid blossom (Sep 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You go now.  You been here 4 hour!!!
> 
> --that'll be funny if you're familar with the reference (stand up comedy joke) and know what character AO played in the game.....so that'll drastically limit the humor potential of that joke.....




Oh, oh!  I get it!

Seriously, I remember that one very well.  It became a catch phrase at my parents house.  

Good morning, Randomling!  Just on my way to work.


----------



## randomling (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm not working till this evening.  But it's amazing how much having a crappy job inspires you to keep looking for better stuff, I just applied for something online...

(Didn't get the joke, by the way. But I'm British, which leads to that happening a lot!)


----------



## Crothian (Sep 9, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Oh, oh!  I get it!
> 
> Seriously, I remember that one very well.  It became a catch phrase at my parents house.




Someone got my joke...I'm so happy......


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Someone got my joke...I'm so happy......



 Actually, I just got it (yeah, a little slow on the uptake).  No clue where it is from, but it makes sense know and I can visualize the kind of scene it'd be from.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 9, 2004)

Its from a stand up comic from the late 90's, he's a big guy and it was his funniest bit.  

Well, no school for me...least not now.  I missed some 30 day deadline before classes start.....


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 9, 2004)

Sound like you've got internetmania Ash   

Hey Hive trying to get some sleep so I can get up at 3 AM so I can watch the NFL opening game live tonight.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 9, 2004)

Yeah. Orchid is all excited cause the Packers are going to be on tv next monday night here.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 9, 2004)

While on the subject, I've changed from being a split Chiefs/Vikings fan to a pure Viking after fellow dane Morten Andersen got sacked in Chiefs and subsequently hired by Vikings. Actually strange that Chiefs would sack a living legend *shakes head* but now I don't have to split my sympathies.   

They are showing sunday night.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 9, 2004)

Uh oh.  This can't be good.  You being a Vikings fan and all.

It is funny to listen to her curse about Vikings fans.  Apparently there is some kind of huge rivalry between the Packers and Vikings or something.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 9, 2004)

Ya, its going to be a great wekend for football.  I cannot wait for the game to start tonight.  I'm pretty sure that while Anderson is a legend he got cut casue he's gettign old, I mean Emmit Smith is a legend and the Cowboys let him go.  It happens all the time in the league that likes youth.  

Packers and Vikings fans do hate each other.  Of course that rivalry is more felt when you are in either place, I'm not sure having one fan in Albany and the other in Europe will cause to much of a problem.  Except for the two weekends they play each other.  

The Steelers (my team) are in for a tough year.  THe Bengals are improived, and no one has said that in o0ver ten years.  The Browns even have talent, and the Ravens are scarey as usual.  Not a good year to be in the AFC North.


----------



## orchid blossom (Sep 9, 2004)

As a Packer fan (orignally from Wisconsin. lived several years in Green Bay) the only other fans I have an active dislike for are Bears fans.  The only time I really don't like the Vikings is when they're playing the Packers.  

I HATE the Cowboys.  Not thier fans, just the team.

But those Bears fans, they're nasty.  They'll whup you right upside if they get the chance.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 9, 2004)

You should see the dogpound...the cleveland fans.  Those guys can be mean, winging dog bones at people in rival uniforms....


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 10, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Oh, they do. They love Fluxx and Ninja Burger, but a history-based game might not be their cup of tea.



FLUXX RULES!!!    

regrettably, work and school limit my attendance at our group's gaming sessions 
EDIT - to virtually nil, that is


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 10, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, its going to be a great wekend for football.  I cannot wait for the game to start tonight.  I'm pretty sure that while Anderson is a legend he got cut casue he's gettign old, I mean Emmit Smith is a legend and the Cowboys let him go.  It happens all the time in the league that likes youth.




Well, according to an interveiw, Morten Anders*e*n says that he definately not worse than last season, and perhaps even better. Considering that he scored 114 points last year, and have had 22 straight seasons of 100+ points, being the second most scoring NFL player of all times (needs 88 points to beat that record by retired Gary Anders*o*n), and currently tieing the NFL record of most appearances (needs only one game to beat that). Yeah, I was pretty surprised.

His holder in KCC also quiet his job in sympathy stating: "Without MA KCC isn't a team but a bunch of players running around like headless chickens. I'm not a chicken. I'm team player but I need to play on a team."


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 10, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> FLUXX RULES!!!
> 
> regrettably, work and school limit my attendance at our group's gaming sessions
> EDIT - to virtually nil, that is



I was wondering why you've been so quiet.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 10, 2004)

Whee?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2004)

um...there's a private place to do that


----------



## the Jester (Sep 10, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> um...there's a private place to do that




Yeah, it's called Nothingland. 

Love that place...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 10, 2004)

"Oui-Oui?"

"Oh yes, a lot of it."


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 10, 2004)

What's happening?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 10, 2004)

Very little.  Surfing the net, doing a little reading and the like.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2004)

Watching Football...and the CSI marathon


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 10, 2004)

On second thought, let's not go to Camelot.  Tis a silly place.


----------



## randomling (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Hive....

My entire contribution to Hive threads seems to be to come in, say "hey Hive", and wander off again, I guess that's the curse of limited internet time. Especially when it's about to get *more* limited - I'll be working 9-5 next week at a job without the Net, I've got a biweekly game to work on, lots of little things to get sorted out, and I want to get back into martial arts and volunteering when I have the money and a regular routine.

Unrelatedly, my ear hurts. I loathe ear infections.

My life is starting to get busy, dammit.


----------



## ASH (Sep 10, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Uh oh.  This can't be good.  You being a Vikings fan and all.
> 
> It is funny to listen to her curse about Vikings fans.  Apparently there is some kind of huge rivalry between the Packers and Vikings or something.



 What you just typed was a huge understatment at least from the perspective of one in Iowa during football season. See, we dont have our own professional team, so most pick ones that border our state.. Like Wisconson, or Minnesota... So you have two main teams here... Packers, and the Vikings.  
I myself, having lived in Minnesota for almost 10 yrs am a huge Vikings fan. I used to watch them during pre-season practices at Mankato State Univercity in Mankato MN.  The rivalry between the two teams here is insane. My dad is a huge Packers fan, my brother a huge Vikings. So each year they try to out do the other one by influencing my kids to one team or another by getting them team memoribilia. We have the occasional KC fan, or Bears, fan... or realy just about any other team. But the Packers and the Vikings fans are the loud majority.

Anyway, go Vikings...


----------



## the Jester (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Hive!

Lotsa work for me lately- I was an hour and a half over today- but also lotsa gaming.... looking to be both Saturday and Sunday this weekend!


----------



## Faerl'Elghinn (Sep 11, 2004)

What an "intellectually flatulent" and frivolous thread.  I like it.

Add my mind to the hive...


----------



## kirinke (Sep 11, 2004)

We have arrived! Woot! lookie!
the mad hatter to the left, the duchess to the right and me in the middle!
life is goood....... tallyho!


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 11, 2004)

Faerl'Elghinn said:
			
		

> What an "intellectually flatulent" and frivolous thread.  I like it.
> 
> Add my mind to the hive...



One does not add his mind to the Hive. The Hive adds itself to one's mind.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 11, 2004)

kirinke said:
			
		

> We have arrived! Woot! lookie!
> the mad hatter to the left, the duchess to the right and me in the middle!
> life is goood....... tallyho!





			
				Faerl'Elghinn said:
			
		

> What an "intellectually flatulent" and frivolous thread.  I like it.
> 
> Add my mind to the hive...



Hello and welcome, you two!


----------



## randomling (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey kirinke, hey Faerl'Elghinn, welcome to the Hivemind!

[bitch] My ear hurts, ow. [/bitch]


----------



## the Jester (Sep 11, 2004)

Nothing like new Hivers. 

Except old Hivers, that is.

It's good to see you over here again randomling!  Your occasional appearances seem to be more frequent lately.


----------



## randomling (Sep 11, 2004)

Hiya Jester! Yup, I'm hanging around the ol' Hive thread more. Don't want it to die, I have such good memories...


----------



## Xath (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow, the thread has really skyrocketed.


----------



## randomling (Sep 11, 2004)

[Waves.]

Hey, Xath!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2004)

Xath said:
			
		

> Wow, the thread has really skyrocketed.




the HM threads have termendious potentiual for growth spourts....


----------



## randomling (Sep 11, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> the HM threads have termendious potentiual for growth spourts....



Sadly unrealized, of late.

Hey, Chris - how've you been? Seems like a long time since we talked!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2004)

like usual things happen in groups.  so no job...missed a deadline for enrolling back in school....so just putzing along right now


----------



## randomling (Sep 11, 2004)

I know the feeling. 

I'm finally employed again, so things are looking up for me...


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2004)

That's really good to hear..I think I talked my DM into canning his game and starting a new one...I feel bad for doing it as this isn't the first time I've done this with our games, but we just have group problems that we need a game that lessens them.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 11, 2004)

Crothian, sorry to hear you guys are scrapping the campaign again... oh well, sometimes it's for the best.

Got to go do some gamin!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Crothian, sorry to hear you guys are scrapping the campaign again... oh well, sometimes it's for the best.
> 
> Got to go do some gamin!




Ya, it sucks but the characters are 6 individuals and there is no real group unity.  Frankly, the only reason they are to gether is because they are being played by us.  And there really dsoesn';t seem to be a good way to change it.

So, with luck we are going to SG-1, Stargate.  Group unity is build into the system.  Discipline and leadership is built into the system.  It is easier to bounch out of a bad adventure and start fresh.  I think the group really needs more rigid paremeters.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 11, 2004)

Wheeeee.  Morning Hive! (well... okay, late afternoon).


----------



## randomling (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Ao.

I'm in pain. Damn ear infections. Grrrrrr. And ow.


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 11, 2004)

When Mary had a little lamb,
The doctor was surprised.
When old MacDonald had a farm,
The doctor nearly died.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 12, 2004)

*hides the catnip from mythusmage*

Y'know, reading a bunch of Larry Niven's _Known Space_ books in addition to the Ringworld Anthology have me wondering if I'm ever going to look at a sweet potato the same way ever again.


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 12, 2004)

Bleh.


----------



## randomling (Sep 12, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Bleh.



Bleh?

Went to the clinic today. I don't have an ear infection, just so much wax in the damn ear that it's hurting my eardrum. OW, it hurts.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey guys!

So we played last night, we're playing again tonight... good epic-level stuff!  I am running multiple games at once, so it's been quite a while since we played this group and we have several new players for the party.  It's interesting how much more prep an epic game requires than a low-level one... I had about 8 printed pages of bad guys last night!


----------



## ASH (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi all, so new hivers, old hivers, and intermedia hivers...(like me)

YAY!

I am at home, no sleep yet.. but its comeing.. i am just surfing around. Watching my 4 yr old attempted to play mario kart.. and floating.

My knees really ache, so does my back. Damn work.. if only i were independantly wealthy.. and thin.. 
and tan.  I have never been tan.. being a red head... 
Hrmph..


----------



## orchid blossom (Sep 12, 2004)

Tan is overrated, anyway.


----------



## Aeolius (Sep 12, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> ...i am just surfing around. Watching my 4 yr old attempted to play mario kart.. and floating.




"Heh! Heh! Heh! I'm a-gonna win!" - Wario


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 12, 2004)

Yeah for Mario Kart!

I shall trounce guedo once again!


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 13, 2004)

Murfle.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 13, 2004)

oh, and Ash, in regards to your sig, I got told Friday night at work that I was too optimistic.

This is because I would repeatedly respond, "Could be worse."

Of course, I wasn't completing it with, "Could be stabbed!"


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 13, 2004)

randomling said:
			
		

> Bleh?



Yeah. Wasn't a very fun night last night. Got less pleasant after I made that post. I watched Meet Joe Black, and it brought up some things that I had to deal with. It turns out I'm not quite as content with my life as I thought. :\  

Sorry about your ear, that sucks.


----------



## ASH (Sep 13, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> oh, and Ash, in regards to your sig, I got told Friday night at work that I was too optimistic.
> 
> This is because I would repeatedly respond, "Could be worse."
> 
> Of course, I wasn't completing it with, "Could be stabbed!"




TOO OPTIMISTIC...???

Okay, thats not something that is bad at a work place...right?  Unless your working for Eyore...


----------



## randomling (Sep 13, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Yeah. Wasn't a very fun night last night. Got less pleasant after I made that post. I watched Meet Joe Black, and it brought up some things that I had to deal with. It turns out I'm not quite as content with my life as I thought. :\
> 
> Sorry about your ear, that sucks.



*hugs* I know nights like those, even if I'm currently experiencing mostly the "can't sleep" variety. What's up? 

God bless private medicine. Instead of enduring the pain till Friday (NHS appointment) I get to have my ear treated on Wednesday, paying £20, and go back to work Wednesday afternoon. MUCH better than losing a whole week of work to this ear trouble.

It still gets to hurt for 2 more days though. That sucks a bit.


----------



## guedo79 (Sep 13, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Unless your working for Eeyore...



My tail fell off.....again.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 13, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> TOO OPTIMISTIC...???




Well.. it makes it even more funny if you know just how much of a pessimist I am.  I prefer the term realist, but everyone around here tells me that's the same thing.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 14, 2004)

So, was setting out and defining 195 different gods too much?


----------



## the Jester (Sep 14, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, was setting out and defining 195 different gods too much?




Not for real gamers.


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 14, 2004)

randomling said:
			
		

> *hugs* I know nights like those, even if I'm currently experiencing mostly the "can't sleep" variety. What's up?



I just feel stuck. In many ways, I am. No job, can't do school. can't write much. I don't know what the problem is with my brain, but it just doesn't work as well as it used to. I don't know what to do about it, noone seems to be able to help me. I'm afraid of not being able to accomplish anything. I have lots of goals, and I know exactly what I want to do, but I can't do it. I'm afrain of going through life like this and being at the same place in ten years, and then twenty, and so on, until I end up dying alone with nothing to show for my life. I'm not going to give up, but it just looks so hopeless right now, and I don't know what I can do about it. What really worries me is that for as long as I can remember, I've never wanted to be anyone else. With all my problems, I've never had a problem being me. but lately, I've been getting so tired of being me, I'm reaching the end of my rope. But I'll keep talking to people and I'll probably find someone who can help me eventually.


			
				randomling said:
			
		

> God bless private medicine. Instead of enduring the pain till Friday (NHS appointment) I get to have my ear treated on Wednesday, paying £20, and go back to work Wednesday afternoon. MUCH better than losing a whole week of work to this ear trouble.
> 
> It still gets to hurt for 2 more days though. That sucks a bit.



I'm glad it's getting taken care of so you don't have to suffer for long. Though I'm sure it feels like a long time. *hugs* to you too.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 14, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Not for real gamers.




Well, now comes the truly challenging part...using them all in my game!!!!


----------



## ASH (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi all, hows the world in your corners..?


----------



## randomling (Sep 14, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> What really worries me is that for as long as I can remember, I've never wanted to be anyone else. With all my problems, I've never had a problem being me. but lately, I've been getting so tired of being me, I'm reaching the end of my rope. But I'll keep talking to people and I'll probably find someone who can help me eventually.



Jason, I know exactly how you feel. I go through "I'm tired of being me" phases about twice a week. 

I understand that doing nothing with your life is frustrating. But listen - I remember you were diagnosed with diabetes recently, and I think that's a positive step because it's one more thing that's in identifiable form. I have the hardest time when my problems are formless and indefinable, because if you can't define something, how can you do anything about it?

What's helped me recently - in the last couple of weeks - is setting myself small goals and working towards setting myself up into a routine. It's making me feel better about myself and my life because, slowly, things are becoming compartmentalized. I can start to see which are the difficult areas and figure out how to solve that.

Jason, if you ever need somebody to talk to, a shoulder to cry on, or whatever else, email me: lucy dot mclaughlin at gmail dot com. I'm always happy to listen.

*big hugs*


----------



## the Jester (Sep 15, 2004)

Morning, Hivers!

Well, I finally got to the shattering conclusion of the Gruesome Wedding in my Great Conflicts story hour (link in sig, look up the thread to my first post on the page).  Yikes, that game was _unruly._


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 15, 2004)

randomling said:
			
		

> Jason, I know exactly how you feel. I go through "I'm tired of being me" phases about twice a week.
> 
> I understand that doing nothing with your life is frustrating. But listen - I remember you were diagnosed with diabetes recently, and I think that's a positive step because it's one more thing that's in identifiable form. I have the hardest time when my problems are formless and indefinable, because if you can't define something, how can you do anything about it?



That's how I feel too. Getting diagnosed with Diabetes helped explain a few things, but there are still other things that I have no idea of what could be the cause. I have trouble with my memory and concentration and i think that's ADD, and I am working on getting that diagnosed and treated if that's the case. 

But there's something else that's really bizarre and a little scary. When I get inspired to go write something, I feel excited about it, like I always have, but then that feeling is replaced by what I can only call the opposite, complete and total desirelessness. I have never heard of anyone else having something like this happen, so I'm not hopeful of it being fixed. It's happening more frequently every day, and it really hurts my ability to get anything done. It just plain hurts, actually. 

Another part of it is my brain breaking things down to their basic level, and removing the enjoyment from them. For example, movies and video games get broken down into a formula in my head, and the only enjoyment I get is from new ones, but I quickly grow bored of them. I can't replay any of my games, even if there is a very different experience in doing so. I just become completely bored with the things that are the same. Maybe I'm just in a rut and it's manifesting itself that way, I don't know. But if it keeps going like this, I'm going to end up with no enjoyment in life at all. 

I gave up on my D&D campaign setting because it just all devolved in my head into mix x with y, rinse, and repeat. I realized it's the rules tripping me up, so I'm going to get back into it with just the creative aspect, and deal with the rules later. Rules really shut my brain down. With my script writing for my show, I am able to not worry about rules, I just write it the way I want and do what I find funny. I'm not sure why I let the rules bog me down when it comes to D&D. I need to just _create_, that's what I'm good at. If need be, I can ask someone for help with the rules part. I just feel like I have to do everything, which is a completely different problem.

I don't know why this is, but music seems to "fix" my brain, especially if I am wearing headphones. When I have headphones on, and am listening to something upbeat I am able to think clearly. I am very easily manipulated by music. Whatever emotion is conveyed in the music I feel really strongly. I have to avoid sad songs as much as possible, unless I really need a good cry to clear out my system. The more I think about it the more I realize my brain is not a normal brain. I think of that as both bad and good. I'm able to see things that other people can't, in words and puzzles and things like that. Comedy especially. I'm grateful for that, but it's useless unless I can get something done.

Sorry for the brainspam. 


			
				randomling said:
			
		

> What's helped me recently - in the last couple of weeks - is setting myself small goals and working towards setting myself up into a routine. It's making me feel better about myself and my life because, slowly, things are becoming compartmentalized. I can start to see which are the difficult areas and figure out how to solve that.



That sounds like a good idea.



			
				randomling said:
			
		

> Jason, if you ever need somebody to talk to, a shoulder to cry on, or whatever else, email me: lucy dot mclaughlin at gmail dot com. I'm always happy to listen.
> 
> *big hugs*



 Thank you very much. Though after this long post, you might want to take that back.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 15, 2004)

_ listens to Linus and Lucy _


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Sep 15, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> But there's something else that's really bizarre and a little scary. When I get inspired to go write something, I feel excited about it, like I always have, but then that feeling is replaced by what I can only call the opposite, complete and total desirelessness. I have never heard of anyone else having something like this happen, so I'm not hopeful of it being fixed. It's happening more frequently every day, and it really hurts my ability to get anything done. It just plain hurts, actually.




I think I can relate to that.

I often have (what i think to be) good ideas (related to D&D or not) for "writing" or other artistic projects, and I can get excited about them, then, when I actually put in a little effort, I realize "what's the point? what's the use?"

I find it extremely hard to manifest a little motivation towards any goal. For me, there are probably multiple factors: plain laziness / chronic procrastination, fear or failing (you can't fail if you don't do anything), etc.

Opposite to that general state of mind, I sometimes have obsessive / compulsive episodes (like this summer when I started LARPing) during which I can't think of anything else...

bleh.

Don't know where I'm going with this (had to stop typing because of a sudden nosebleed)... Oh well, guess I'm just here to tell you that you're not the only one who can't muster the energy / motivation / enthusiasm for certain personal projects.

I'd also like to concur on the fact that listening to music (especially in headphones) helps my concentration too.

Oh well.

AR


----------



## randomling (Sep 15, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> That's how I feel too. Getting diagnosed with Diabetes helped explain a few things, but there are still other things that I have no idea of what could be the cause. I have trouble with my memory and concentration and i think that's ADD, and I am working on getting that diagnosed and treated if that's the case.



I have lots of concentration problems too, and some memory problems too, so I can relate there, although I'm pretty sure mine is down to depression rather than ADD (I certainly manifest a lot more depression symptoms than ADD symptoms). I'd be a hypocrite telling you to go right to the doctor, because it's what I have to do, and I'm avoiding it too.  (I have to find a new doctor first and it's a *hassle*.)



			
				Ashwyn said:
			
		

> But there's something else that's really bizarre and a little scary. When I get inspired to go write something, I feel excited about it, like I always have, but then that feeling is replaced by what I can only call the opposite, complete and total desirelessness. I have never heard of anyone else having something like this happen, so I'm not hopeful of it being fixed. It's happening more frequently every day, and it really hurts my ability to get anything done. It just plain hurts, actually.



Hey, you're very much not alone in that! Alt just posted he gets the same thing, and so do I - especially with games I'm running, where after a very short while inspiration just seems to run out. After that, it gets very hard to generate new ideas on it or even want to have anything to do with it. For the record that's something else I attribute to depression, it's symptomatic of a general lack of motivation that pervades my whole life. (Sucks, doesn't it?)



			
				Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Another part of it is my brain breaking things down to their basic level, and removing the enjoyment from them. For example, movies and video games get broken down into a formula in my head, and the only enjoyment I get is from new ones, but I quickly grow bored of them. I can't replay any of my games, even if there is a very different experience in doing so. I just become completely bored with the things that are the same. Maybe I'm just in a rut and it's manifesting itself that way, I don't know. But if it keeps going like this, I'm going to end up with no enjoyment in life at all.



Hm. I enjoy familiar stuff, but anything in your head that's sucking the joy out of things you ought to be enjoying sounds like very nasty depression to me. I'm not a doctor and I can't diagnose you, but it sounds to me like you should be going to a doctor and having a long chat with them, to see if you could be on medication that would help.



			
				Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I gave up on my D&D campaign setting because it just all devolved in my head into mix x with y, rinse, and repeat. I realized it's the rules tripping me up, so I'm going to get back into it with just the creative aspect, and deal with the rules later. Rules really shut my brain down. With my script writing for my show, I am able to not worry about rules, I just write it the way I want and do what I find funny. I'm not sure why I let the rules bog me down when it comes to D&D. I need to just _create_, that's what I'm good at. If need be, I can ask someone for help with the rules part. I just feel like I have to do everything, which is a completely different problem.



Again - I know exactly what you mean! One of the things that completely freezes me out when creating RPG stuff is focusing on the rules too much or too early. I found the best way to deal with that for me was to get a good handle on the flavour of my setting first and then decide whether D&D is the best system to deal with it. (If not, there are lots of other systems to look at!) My advice would be to stop worrying about the rules or even what system you're going to use for it, just create what you want to create.



			
				Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I don't know why this is, but music seems to "fix" my brain, especially if I am wearing headphones. When I have headphones on, and am listening to something upbeat I am able to think clearly. I am very easily manipulated by music. Whatever emotion is conveyed in the music I feel really strongly. I have to avoid sad songs as much as possible, unless I really need a good cry to clear out my system. The more I think about it the more I realize my brain is not a normal brain. I think of that as both bad and good. I'm able to see things that other people can't, in words and puzzles and things like that. Comedy especially. I'm grateful for that, but it's useless unless I can get something done.



Hm, I like music too and find it very affecting at times. (It has to be good music though.)

What the hell is normal, anyway? Everybody has a different mindset and different capabilities. That's normal. On top of that, you're in the Hivemind! (Serious moment coming up.) I'll tell you for absolute certain that almost all of us are unusually intelligent or perceptive in some way, and the majority of the "Hive core" have self-worth issues, depression or other emotional issues, abusive childhoods, or some combination. That's part of the reason we were all hanging around at the same time talking to each other and not dealing with our lives.

Don't think you're abnormal for being abnormal. You're who you are, that's enough for us - OK? 

And my email offer still stands. Talk to you later, li'l bear.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 15, 2004)

randomling said:
			
		

> I have lots of concentration problems too, and some memory problems too, ...




You don't have concentration problems, lass. See you wrote a long post of which I lost focus (not interest, there's a difference) already in the first paragraph. See that's concentration problems.


----------



## randomling (Sep 15, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> You don't have concentration problems, lass. See you wrote a long post of which I lost focus (not interest, there's a difference) already in the first paragraph. See that's concentration problems.



Hehehehe. I can concentrate *sometimes*. Hive threads are one of those times.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 16, 2004)

Hullo Hivers!


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 16, 2004)

Evening all. What going on?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 16, 2004)

Hello All.

Just another night off, trying to figure out how to amuse myself tonight.  I'll probably end
up playing a bunch of Spyro 2.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm working on npcs for my next game session.  Good aligned bad guys, moral dilemmas and all that.

Damn, tpks....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 16, 2004)

always fun to pit good vs good.

And yes.  TPKs bad.  Never had a full one, thankfully.  I have, however, killed off half the party in a single session (the rest of the party was seriously damaged).


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 16, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> I'm working on npcs for my next game session.  Good aligned bad guys, moral dilemmas and all that.
> 
> Damn, tpks....



Are you going for the chaos/law angle or just differing agendas?

Hi Ao.


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 16, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> I think I can relate to that.
> 
> I often have (what i think to be) good ideas (related to D&D or not) for "writing" or other artistic projects, and I can get excited about them, then, when I actually put in a little effort, I realize "what's the point? what's the use?"
> 
> ...



It's good to know I'm not alone in this. Thanks for your post.


			
				randomling said:
			
		

> I have lots of concentration problems too, and some memory problems too, so I can relate there, although I'm pretty sure mine is down to depression rather than ADD (I certainly manifest a lot more depression symptoms than ADD symptoms). I'd be a hypocrite telling you to go right to the doctor, because it's what I have to do, and I'm avoiding it too.  (I have to find a new doctor first and it's a *hassle*.)
> 
> 
> Hey, you're very much not alone in that! Alt just posted he gets the same thing, and so do I - especially with games I'm running, where after a very short while inspiration just seems to run out. After that, it gets very hard to generate new ideas on it or even want to have anything to do with it. For the record that's something else I attribute to depression, it's symptomatic of a general lack of motivation that pervades my whole life. (Sucks, doesn't it?)
> ...



Thanks again. I'll talk to my doctor about depression. I was on medication for it before, but it didn't seem to help that much. It never really struck me that I could have depression, since I don't feel depressed very often. I have an appointment this week, so I'll bring it up. I was also afraid to say anything because, feeling alone, I thought it was something that a) wouldn't be fixable and b) was too strange and embarrasing. Now that I know I'm not alone, I feel like I can make some progress. 

I don't like to get my hopes up, but being able to enjoy things again would be very nice.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 16, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Are you going for the chaos/law angle or just differing agendas?




A little of both, actually.  It's the law/chaos angle but you might say its reluctant- the last session ended with the party's cleric fighting a paladin of his god in the midst of the paladin's army!   

And I don't think tpks are _bad,_ just _inconvenient._


----------



## ASH (Sep 16, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> I think I can relate to that.
> I often have (what i think to be) good ideas (related to D&D or not) for "writing" or other artistic projects, and I can get excited about them, then, when I actually put in a little effort, I realize "what's the point? what's the use?"
> I find it extremely hard to manifest a little motivation towards any goal. For me, there are probably multiple factors: plain laziness / chronic procrastination, fear or failing (you can't fail if you don't do anything), etc.
> Opposite to that general state of mind, I sometimes have obsessive / compulsive episodes (like this summer when I started LARPing) during which I can't think of anything else...
> ...




Okay, you two are most certianly not alone..
This happens to me all the time. I have issues with motivation, especaily at home. I dont do things because I just dont think about them, like thats going to make the issue go away.. Laundry for one...(dont get me started)
Then I will have periods where I will throw myself in to something.. like reading a book. Drew hates it when I get a book that I like, because i will pretty much shut down my life enough to feed kids, read book, sleep. I did the same thing when watching the dvds of Buffy.... 

I dont know why I do these things, but I know that if I dont constantly try and work on them, i fail..

That sucks.

But its normal at least.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 17, 2004)

Hello Hive.  Another fun night off before a busy two days.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm sorting magic cards...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 17, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm sorting magic cards...



 That's got to be a lot of work.

Watching X-men


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi Hive.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey Steve.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 17, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hi Hive.




_glares_


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 17, 2004)

He didn't fall? Inconceivable!


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey guys. Crothian, how's the sorting going?


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 17, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm sorting magic cards...



By color, or type, or both?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Sep 17, 2004)

A quick hello to all.

AR


----------



## the Jester (Sep 17, 2004)

Wow, it's been a long time since I played any Magic.  But I have tons of cards.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 17, 2004)

First I sort by expansion....I just traded for about 2000 cards none newer then ice age.  But alkso nothing really worth a lot, I'm more seeing whats there so I know what to send the guy in return.

Jester, want to get rid of the cards, I trade bulk cards for RPGs......


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 19, 2004)

Arrrr!  Back to the front page with you, you scurvy thread.

What be the rest of you dogs doing on this fine day?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 19, 2004)

Avast!  I be mending a tear in me trousers....


----------



## the Jester (Sep 20, 2004)

Mornin' (yawn)...

Gettin' ready for work, anyone else here?


----------



## the Jester (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh, and Crothian- nah, not right now, but I'll keep the possibility in mind.  For now I want to keep my cards, there's still a chance I'll get back into Magic some day (and every once in a while a game suits me).


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 21, 2004)

*prods Hive with a big stick covered in molasses*


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 21, 2004)

Stop poking me!


----------



## the Jester (Sep 21, 2004)

At least with molasses.

Reminds me of a joke: what's the last mole out of the hole see?

Molasses.

Yuk yuk yuk!


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 22, 2004)

Hahaha.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 22, 2004)

Ugh.  Just ugh.  I Hope you didn't make that one up on your own.  >_<


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 22, 2004)

If anyone gets bored, they can come help me pack!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 22, 2004)

I would, but by the time I get there you'll be in Richmond....


----------



## ASH (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey all, hows it going?

Anyone know whats up with randomlingshouse??? I cant get in to it..?
  :\


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 23, 2004)

Randomlings House worked as well as it could for me some minutes ago, but ENWorld is in a on/off situation for me...


----------



## ASH (Sep 23, 2004)

Really, I could not get on at all..Keep getting some critical error...
. Enworld is running really slow, but its lunch time.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 23, 2004)

Getting the error now as well...

  phpBB : *Critical Error* 

  Error creating new session

*DEBUG MODE*

 SQL Error : 1114 The table 'phpbb_sessions' is full

 INSERT INTO phpbb_sessions 			(session_id, session_user_id, session_start, session_time, session_ip, session_page, session_logged_in) 			VALUES ('55e09ad97887690ee291a77dd4623909', -1, 1095957114, 1095957114, 'd9e9d3f9', 0, 0)

 Line : 158
 File : /a/users/randomling/www.randomlingshouse.com/forum/includes/sessions.php


----------



## guedo79 (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm getting that error too.

I hope everything is alright over there.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 23, 2004)

I got that werror on and off yesterdday and again today....


----------



## ASH (Sep 23, 2004)

Does anyone know what the problem is...? I hope its all okay.


----------



## ASH (Sep 23, 2004)

Well, its working again for me. YAY!

Hows the hive on this side of the net..?
I am okay. not feeling the greatest.. but its bearable.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 23, 2004)

Somewhat exhausted - in a PbP I took over when Kahuna left, I'm running a battle that started with 15 foes, 3 active players, 2 NPC'ed players and a friendly NPC. It's down to about 6 foes by now, but I wouldn't start such a big battle in my own games...


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 23, 2004)

Mowp, says I.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 23, 2004)

pwom I replied


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 23, 2004)

???


----------



## Crothian (Sep 23, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> ???




confused was Knight Otu



Spoiler



I'm just a bit bored so tis pure silliness at my end


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 24, 2004)

Verilly, confused Knight Otu was.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 24, 2004)

ya....

:\


----------



## RichCsigs (Sep 24, 2004)

Wurd dawg!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 24, 2004)

"Word Dog" actually


----------



## ASH (Sep 24, 2004)

I always thought it was word up...? 

But then again I am not so hip anymore.. i find that I am teaching my son to talk like Bill and Ted. Yesterday he got a peice of candy and said "Thanks mom, your awesome.."


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 25, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I always thought it was word up...?
> 
> But then again I am not so hip anymore.. i find that I am teaching my son to talk like Bill and Ted. Yesterday he got a peice of candy and said "Thanks mom, your awesome.."



Excellent. *guitar riff*


----------



## Crothian (Sep 25, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Excellent. *guitar riff*




Dude!!


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 25, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I always thought it was word up...?



*Word Up 
By Korn*

Yo pretty ladies around the world
Got a weird thing to show you
So tell all the boys and girls
Tell your brother, your sister and your mamma too
We're about to go down
And you know just what to do
Wave your hands in the air like you don't care
Gilde by the people as they start to look and stare
Do your dance, do your dance, do your dance quick mamma
Come on baby tell me what's the word

Word up everybody say
When you hear the call you've got to get it underway
Word up it's the code word
No matter where you say it you know that you'll be heard

Now all you sucker DJ's who think you're fly
There's got to be a reason and we know the reason why
You try to put on those airs and you act real cool
But you got to realise that you're acting like fools
If there's music we can use it
Be free to dance
We don't have the time for psychological romance
No romance, no romance, no romance for me mamma
Come on baby tell me what's the word

Word up everybody say
When you hear the call you've got to get it underway
Word up it's the code word
No matter where you say it you know that you'll be heard

Word up everybody say
When you hear the call you've got to get it underway
Word up it's the code word
No matter where you say it you know that you'll be heard

Word up everybody say
When you hear the call you've got to get it underway
Word up it's the code word
No matter where you say it you know that you'll be heard


----------



## RichCsigs (Sep 25, 2004)

It's Word Up by Cameo (see 80's one hit wonders), covered by Korn.
But I do like both versions.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 25, 2004)

RichCsigs said:
			
		

> It's Word Up by Cameo (see 80's one hit wonders), covered by Korn.
> But I do like both versions.




It's a sure sign you're getting old when you notice that a lot of todays hit songs are covers of 70's and 80's songs.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 25, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> It's a sure sign you're getting old when you notice that a lot of todays hit songs are covers of 70's and 80's songs.



It's also a sure sign that people are a whole lot lazier these days.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi there Hivers!!

Got back last night from visiting my folks for a couple of days- we had a blast.  My ex, our two pugs and I went up to their place, which is in the middle of nowhere, and had a great time.  I brought back a box of my old comics, among other things!


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 26, 2004)

RichCsigs said:
			
		

> It's Word Up by Cameo (see 80's one hit wonders), covered by Korn.
> But I do like both versions.



Thanks for that. I couldn't remember the name of the original artists. I prefer the Korn version, since it's angrier.


----------



## ASH (Sep 26, 2004)

I find i am not a fan of songs that are covered by metal bands...  And vise versa...

Korn, while not my favorite group has some decent stuff....

Dude.


----------



## RichCsigs (Sep 27, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> I brought back a box of my old comics, among other things!




Ooooh!  What's in the box?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 27, 2004)

RichCsigs said:
			
		

> Ooooh!  What's in the box?




I'm not sure I should disclose that at the present time. But follow this link and you might get an idea.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 28, 2004)

Gyarrr...  I'ze not feelin' well.  And if I'm not well by 8 O'Clock am 2morrow, then I be missing 4 classes. >_<


----------



## the Jester (Sep 28, 2004)

RichCsigs said:
			
		

> Ooooh!  What's in the box?




Tons of comics... a few jars of homemade jam... several bottles of homemade wine... my old white belt from my karate days... some photos... a few other weird items.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 28, 2004)

scan the photos and post them!!


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah. Especially the weird items.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 28, 2004)

Not the Wierd items...I know jester, anything he classifies as wierd scares the bejesus out of me!!


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 28, 2004)

I bow before your superior knowledge.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 28, 2004)

No scanner at home, and I fear going to work to do it on my day off lest I get called in...

Maybe in a coupla days.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Sep 28, 2004)

*Poing*

Howdy Hive.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 28, 2004)

Helloish!


----------



## ASH (Sep 30, 2004)

Helloooooooo


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 30, 2004)

*sproing*


----------



## ASH (Sep 30, 2004)

*sha-boing*


----------



## Crothian (Oct 1, 2004)

Mmmbop, ba duba dop
Ba du bop, ba duba dop
Ba du bop, ba duba dop
Ba du


----------



## RichCsigs (Oct 1, 2004)

Zoot Zoot!


----------



## the Jester (Oct 1, 2004)

Tibbity tah!


----------



## Ashwyn (Oct 1, 2004)

Sah da tay. Tippi-tie, my hammies.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Oct 1, 2004)

Good grief. Haven't we got anything to say? 

Work finally looking to slow down to a reasonable rate of hours, it's been insane here lately but I've almost cleared up after the former manager. And the production is going into a settled rythm.

So consider yourselfs warned, I might hang out way more than I've been able to for the past couple of months.


----------



## RichCsigs (Oct 1, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> ...it's been insane here lately...




Boy, you ain't kidding.

Oh wait, you're talking about your job, not this thread.  Sorry.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 1, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Good grief. Haven't we got anything to say?




No, not really.  Been feeling quiet lately.  All tired and such.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 1, 2004)

Okay, what has Orchid done to quite the normally hyperactive Overkitty?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Oct 1, 2004)

She had a b-day. You figure out the rest.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 1, 2004)

the Overkitty does manual labor all night.  Tis tiring.  I've only been up 2 hours.


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi guys. What's going on?


----------



## the Jester (Oct 2, 2004)

Not much... just chillin, gotta work early tomorrow so we'll see how late I'm up!  I was debating a story hour update, but who knows whether I have the energy.  Going to try to game tomorrow, though... so we'll see.  It'll prolly be the last game my friend Ilya plays imc for a long time- he's moving to NYC at the end of the month.


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 2, 2004)

Hiya Jester. Gaming is good. Haven't gotten to do much of that recently. Give Ilya a good send-off.


----------



## Ashwyn (Oct 2, 2004)

RichCsigs said:
			
		

> Boy, you ain't kidding.
> 
> Oh wait, you're talking about your job, not this thread.  Sorry.



I've always been insane.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 2, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hiya Jester. Gaming is good. Haven't gotten to do much of that recently. Give Ilya a good send-off.




I'll do my best.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 2, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Gaming is good. Haven't gotten to do much of that recently.



So I'm not the only one?


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 2, 2004)

Yeah. *accusing stare*  How's school treating you? We haven't done any role-playing the last several weeks, just Fluxx and Ninja Burger.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 2, 2004)

Ninja Burger?  Ah, but Fluxx, the envy!   

School is basically just being forced to attend classes to learn things I already know in order to earn credits so I can attend a better college and actually learn something.  If only they would just let me take the exams already!!  :\


----------



## Crothian (Oct 3, 2004)

We haven';t done many card games lately but have started up gaming again.  So, another saturday of college football and over planning


----------



## the Jester (Oct 3, 2004)

Tons of gaming on my front.  In fact, (glances at clock) 19 minutes til we're supposed to get started!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 3, 2004)

Lucky you, I',m down to one game a week.  Or back to one game a week.  We had a Saturday game going and when I got my Tuesday game back and going the Satuurday game ran into problems.

So, my group is going into Elysium (NG outer plane) any good suggestions for encounters there?  Its a relatively peaceful and easy going place so I imagine things will be relatively smooth for the group.  They have to go through all 4 layers to find who they are looking for though they don't know that yet.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 3, 2004)

Well, my session was full of great rp but zero combat, which is simultaneously really cool and somewhat frustrating (since a lot of the pcs are combat lovers).

Crothian, I suggest using the elysian thrush.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 3, 2004)

thrush???

edit: from the planar handbook?  I don't have that, what does it do?


----------



## demiurge1138 (Oct 3, 2004)

The Elysian Thrush's song improved healing, but creates such contentment that creatures that hear it don't want to leave... It's a bird, if that was the meaning of "thrush???"

Demiurge in.


----------



## ASH (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi. 

I like insane...Incase anyone cares.. I suppose that makes Ashwyn lucky...*pinches bear cheeks*


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 3, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Lucky you, I',m down to one game a week.  Or back to one game a week.  We had a Saturday game going and when I got my Tuesday game back and going the Satuurday game ran into problems.
> 
> So, my group is going into Elysium (NG outer plane) any good suggestions for encounters there?  Its a relatively peaceful and easy going place so I imagine things will be relatively smooth for the group.  They have to go through all 4 layers to find who they are looking for though they don't know that yet.



How about tests to verify the party's good intentions?


			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> Ninja Burger?  Ah, but Fluxx, the envy!
> /snip/



You play ninjas making burger deliveries. blackshirt5 usually wins.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 3, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> How about tests to verify the party's good intentions?




I am going to sort of do that.  Basically, a lot of people they happen to be around will need help and request aid.  Its going to be an annoyance but it will be testing them.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 4, 2004)

Yarrrr!


----------



## Ashwyn (Oct 4, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> I like insane...Incase anyone cares.. I suppose that makes Ashwyn lucky...*pinches bear cheeks*



You always brighten my day.


----------



## ASH (Oct 4, 2004)

Tis my job little bear....

I envy the sun so.  

Hows the enworld hive today... I am tired. Big suprise there.  Overall, happy, hungry and tired.  I feel like a cat.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 4, 2004)

I think I'd rather be a cat than a people-thing if there is such thing as reincarnation.  Sleep all day, my own personal staff, free food all the time, nice deal.     Plus I could just walk into a room full of people, look around, slowly fall over, and then everyone would go  "Awwww......"


----------



## AGGEMAM (Oct 4, 2004)

Heya .. I was just at an awesome concert.

I'll buy a beer to the first Hiver that can guess the bands name, and travels to Copenhagen to get the beer.

Here's some pictures to clue you in.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 4, 2004)

Cannibal corpse


----------



## AGGEMAM (Oct 4, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Cannibal corpse




Yup, now you just have to be first Hiver to travel to Copenhagen to collect it.  

Who said life was fair.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 5, 2004)

Did you ever find yourself hearing or reading something so stupid, so astronomically moronical that the first person to put this idea into words should be drug out onto a rough, broken-up asphalt street and repeatedly shot in the kneecaps at close range with a low-caliber pistol, slowly working on all the body's joints and bones until this disgrace of a human being is just a pile of fleshy soup in the street?    

I haven't this weekend, but once Tuesday comes around and I go back to my classes for another week, there just won't be enough bullets to go around.  Ugh.  If these arrogant, opinionated, gullible, pop-culture loving, bling-blinging 'classmates' of mine are the 'intelligent' people in this country, then I am given just a little more validity in my desire to move to Switzerland, where I will understand no-one, be surrounded by good confectionaries, and thus be both non-flustered and have my sweet tooth satisfied.


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 5, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> /snip/
> If these arrogant, opinionated, gullible, pop-culture loving, bling-blinging 'classmates' of mine are the 'intelligent' people in this country, then I am given just a little more validity in my desire to move to Switzerland, where I will understand no-one, be surrounded by good confectionaries, and thus be both non-flustered and have my sweet tooth satisfied.



Plus banks to die for. 

Hey AGGEMAM, how much are plane tickets?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 5, 2004)

Angcuru, people cvhange as they grow older so don't worry about it.  Talk to some of the older generations about the rock and roll kids, and they some how managed.


----------



## Ashwyn (Oct 5, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I feel like a cat.



Snack time, eh?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 5, 2004)

sometimes you feel like a cat....sometimes you don't


----------



## ASH (Oct 5, 2004)

I dont eat kitties... 


I prefer chicken.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 5, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Angcuru, people cvhange as they grow older so don't worry about it.  Talk to some of the older generations about the rock and roll kids, and they some how managed.



Yeah, but they certainly don't do it quick enough. >_<


----------



## Ashwyn (Oct 6, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I dont eat kitties...
> 
> 
> I prefer chicken.



Gotcha.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 6, 2004)

Boo!


----------



## the Jester (Oct 6, 2004)

Hullo there Hive!  (Poke, poke)


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 7, 2004)

Pokindahivewiddabigstick.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 7, 2004)

anyone watching this lost series?  pretty good...a bit slow and not really the most realistic, but it holds its own.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 7, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> anyone watching this lost series?




I've been watching and taping it. Enjoying it so far.  Decently done.  I like Hurley.


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 7, 2004)

I saw the first episode. It looks interesting, but I haven't seen the others. Forgot to watch or baseball playoffs were on.


----------



## ASH (Oct 7, 2004)

Good morning hive..
Anyone know a good remdy for hangovers...?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 7, 2004)

My only remedy is to not get drunk...sorry, I'm of no help since I never have been drunk.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 7, 2004)

Hello Hive.

Lost is a great show.  One of the few new shows I am actually looking forward to each week.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 7, 2004)

You could smash your toes with a hammer to distract yourself from the pain.

Oh sorry, you were looking for a less permanent solution?  Either don't get drunk in the first place, or eat a lot of starches/carbohydrates I.E. veggies and bread while you're drinking.  There's no real after-the-fact solution.


----------



## ASH (Oct 7, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> My only remedy is to not get drunk...sorry, I'm of no help since I never have been drunk.




Its okay. I was not planning on getting so drunk, so I did little to no pre-drinking planning.

But I feel much better now. I simply have been surfing the net until i felt better.

So, hows the hive today..
Anyone have any custom titles to suggest...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 7, 2004)

"Not Drunk"  ?  

THings aren't bad, lazy day of reviews here


----------



## the Jester (Oct 8, 2004)

Good hello!

Long day of work, now to work up a nasty epicish dungeon for my game!!


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 8, 2004)

Well I finally got to hang out with my group for once.  No gaming, just watching bad movies and genning characters for a game soon to be run.  Problem is, we were told we could gen any character/creature from any universe/setting.  TOO MANY OPTIONS!!  *sound of head exploding*

So far one of the guys has Tesla the 3rd, another is playing The Heretic (some comic character or something), and the rest of us are undecided, I think.

I DON"T KNOW WHAT TO PLAY!!  >_<


----------



## Crothian (Oct 9, 2004)

New Avatar.....


----------



## ASH (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 9, 2004)

Poustcount = 5 of a kind!!  22,222


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Poustcount = 5 of a kind!!  22,222



 And more than five times of mine.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 9, 2004)

I think I've figured out a few interesting 'alternate universe' character concepts.  

General George S. Patton, with superpowers of sturdiness, ass-beating, and indomitable will based on being a stubborn old angry bastard.

Confucious, only he can fire energy blasts and confuse his foes with fortune cookie wisdom.  "Confucious say:  No use cannon to kill mosquito.  Use gigantic chi blast instead!"  *OVERKILL*

A sociopathic Paul Bunyan who wields a Brilliant Energy Axe and can summon a Big Blue Ox to maimify his enemies.

Just a few ideas, whatcha think?


----------



## ASH (Oct 11, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> And more than five times of mine.




and more than 42 times mine...


----------



## the Jester (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey Crothian, I like the new avatar.  Looks cool.

As for your postcount, it means nothing.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 12, 2004)

I seriously miss the times when we'd go through three threads per night.


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah. In my day, we could fill up four threads per day and we had to post in Morse code.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 12, 2004)

Back when I was jus' a whippersnapper, we went through the snow uphill for TEN MILES BAREFOOT just to reach the Hive threads.  And we liked it.


----------



## ASH (Oct 12, 2004)

Well this is my day. So screw yall...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 12, 2004)

Ba...back in my dfay we didn'ty have the Hivemind, we had the Panthion.  And they were rude and not funny and we liked it...well, we didn't that's why they left but still....


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 13, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ba...back in my dfay we didn'ty have the Hivemind, we had the Panthion.  And they were rude and not funny and we liked it...well, we didn't that's why they left but still....



Sorry oldtimer, that's before my time.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 13, 2004)

Wow- I just got done helping rearrange my store after a bit more than a full day's work- in the end, I put in 13-1/2 hours today!     Damn, I'm too wound up to crash just yet, but I sure am tired...


----------



## ASH (Oct 13, 2004)

I hate it when that happens. Being to wound up to to go to sleep even though you know you should..


God I am bored.
I suppose I should clean.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 13, 2004)

...and I'm awake again.  Ugh, tired, but couldn't sleep any longer.    I'll live- and I'll love the extra $$ on the paycheck in a coupla weeks here...


----------



## the Jester (Oct 15, 2004)

Hallllloooooooooooo!!!!

_Is there anybody out there?_


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 15, 2004)

No there's just us count... *ouch* *post counts* here. Honest!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Oct 15, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Hallllloooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> _Is there anybody out there?_




oh .. please ... what song is that from?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 15, 2004)

wasn't there a floyd song like that?


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 15, 2004)

Sure was.  Forgot what it was called tho.


----------



## randomling (Oct 15, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Sure was.  Forgot what it was called tho.



Comfortably Numb:

Hello.
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone home?

Come on, now.
I hear you’re feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain,
Get you on your feet again.

Relax.
I need some information first.
Just the basic facts:
Can you show me where it hurts?

There is no pain, you are receding.
A distant ship’s smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can’t hear what you’re sayin’.
When I was a child I had a fever.
My hands felt just like two balloons.
Now I got that feeling once again.
I can’t explain, you would not understand.
This is not how I am.
I have become comfortably numb.

Ok.
Just a little pinprick. [ping]
There’ll be no more --aaaaaahhhhh!
But you may feel a little sick.

Can you stand up?
I do believe it’s working. good.
That’ll keep you going for the show.
Come on it’s time to go.

There is no pain, you are receding.
A distant ship’s smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can’t hear what you’re sayin’.
When I was a child I caught a fleeting glimpse,
Out of the corner of my eye.
I turned to look but it was gone.
I cannot put my finger on it now.
The child is grown, the dream is gone.
I have become comfortably numb.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 16, 2004)

*sounds of burnt-out rock n roll junkie hurling himself at a the Wall reverberate into the endless misty distance*

_Is there anybody...

OUT THERE?_


----------



## Crothian (Oct 16, 2004)

_ nods_


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 16, 2004)

*blinks*


----------



## Crothian (Oct 16, 2004)

_ Glares _


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 16, 2004)

Alright, Hive, I HAVE RETURNED.

...in other words, I have nothing else to do anymore beyond posting. Ah well, could be worse...at least I have net access!


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 16, 2004)

*shudders*


----------



## Crothian (Oct 16, 2004)

Ya, I'd shudder too, if I was a Gator


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 16, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, I'd shudder too, if I was a Gator



 Oh, bah. I'm not a big sports fan so it doesn't matter to me all that much. I haven't really paid any attention to UF sports for 9 or 10 years now...but then again, I have to pretend or my father will murder me.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 16, 2004)

Fmeeeep.  Says I.





It's kinda chilly outside.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 16, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Oh, bah. I'm not a big sports fan so it doesn't matter to me all that much. I haven't really paid any attention to UF sports for 9 or 10 years now...but then again, I have to pretend or my father will murder me.




Don't pretend really get into sports.  They're cool!!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 16, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> It's kinda chilly outside.




Where you at?  Here in central Ohio its a nice high 40's low 50's with a good wind of 25mph and off and on rain.  Great weather


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 16, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Don't pretend really get into sports.  They're cool!!



 I play tennis and used to play football(errr, soccer) for a long time...I just don't really like watching sports. Boring. I'd rather get out there and do it myself.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 16, 2004)

Its easier to watch then to organize a game to play.  Plus it gets one involved with a lot of people and is a great conversation piece.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 16, 2004)

True...I just can't seem to watch sports without getting bored. Didn't used to be that way. No idea what happened to change it.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 16, 2004)

Then don't just watch sports.  Watch them and surf the read or read or plan a gaming session...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 16, 2004)

...and play Battlefront. Mmmm, I need to go kill some pesky Rebel scum again...its been nearly a day now without it.


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi guys. I like watching sports, baseball mainly, but football, too. It's about 60°F here with a chance of rain.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 19, 2004)

Yarrr. Boredom for all.  Plenty to go around.  Make sure you share.

Damn it is a dull night.  At least enworld is back up.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 19, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Is the old thread dead?




<geekmode> I'm not dead!  I'm getting better.  Think I'll go for a walk. </geekmode>


----------



## guedo79 (Oct 20, 2004)

What's our post limit again?

I'm seeing double.


----------



## ayrwind (Oct 21, 2004)

i have hives, do you mind?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Oct 22, 2004)

It was decreed by those above long ago that the Hive must not number more than 400 posts in one thread.

This way we don't rival Pkitty's storyhour.


----------



## ASH (Oct 24, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> What's our post limit again?
> 
> I'm seeing double.




Well, I always thought it was 400...
 

But I see, everyone hates MY hivemind thread..


----------



## the Jester (Oct 24, 2004)

Ooh, nice avatar Crothian!


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 24, 2004)

Mwah.  Murfle.  Spidoo.


----------



## ASH (Oct 26, 2004)

jabajabajabjabawehreeeeee


----------



## the Jester (Oct 27, 2004)

Anyone else seen Team America?


----------



## ayrwind (Oct 27, 2004)

Jack and Jill went up the hill
To fetch a pail of water.
God knows what they did up there,
but they came down with a daughter.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 27, 2004)

Unless they were up there for the good part of a year, then I'd guess they did some baby-snatching.  Or found an adoption agency.

or babies were raining from the sky.  dunnobrainhurtsbuhbye


----------



## ASH (Oct 27, 2004)

ayrwind, i really like your avatar.. is there a larger pic.. I am looking for somehthing similar for a tatto I want on the top of my foot.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 27, 2004)

Ah, tattoos...

One of my craziest friends is apprenticing as a tattooist now.


----------



## guedo79 (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Hive! *waves*

hmmmm

*pokes the hive* Wake up, Mr. Hive.  Are you sleeping?


hmmmm

*waves bum at the hive*  
*runs off*


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 31, 2004)

Meeeeyohwop.  Ping.  PING! I say.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 31, 2004)

Halllllloooooooowwwweeeeeeeennn.......

Hi.


----------



## Angcuru (Oct 31, 2004)

Isa be nineteen years old as of this noon gone bye yessiree.  Whee.


----------



## Steve Jung (Nov 1, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Angcuru.


----------



## ayrwind (Nov 1, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> ayrwind, i really like your avatar.. is there a larger pic.. I am looking for somehthing similar for a tatto I want on the top of my foot.




Well, mine's the clan symbol for mekhet that i ripped from the white wolf website.  dun think white wolf has larger versions around on the webpages.  best bet is to borrow from a friend or xerox from the source which is the Vampire: The Requiem book.

Or do a internet search for clan mekhet.  you might come up lucky and some zealous fan has posted a larger picture of the clan symbol...


----------



## the Jester (Nov 1, 2004)

Happy birthday, Angcuru!  I'll tip one to ya while we're gaming tonight!


----------



## the Jester (Nov 5, 2004)

Whoa!  Page 2??  Where'd all the Hivers go?


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 5, 2004)

Candy overdose.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 7, 2004)

Server upgrade...


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 7, 2004)

Yay.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 10, 2004)

Well, good lord... without the icons I just had a total brainfart looking for the Hive...

Course, I'm kinda sick. 

Anyway, tons of gaming lately for me... tons tons tons!  We played on 10/28, 10/29, 11/1, and 11/7... and will be playing again on Thursday!


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 10, 2004)

Server upgradey goodness.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 11, 2004)

G'morning, Hivers... how are ya today?


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 11, 2004)

Quite normal considering that I just aged a year. 

 We've had the first snow here two days ago. It's mostly gone by now, of course.


----------



## ASH (Nov 11, 2004)

No snow here yet.. But it finally got cold.

I am good recovering from the flu... although I cant miss any more work, so I will be going back tonight.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 11, 2004)

Cold here but just rain.  And the tpyical yeard common cold has me with a runny nose.  The bad weather has knocked out the cable, so with my god (TV) disabled I find myself at a lose.


----------



## ASH (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi Crothian. Nice to see you here... 

It seems that every year about this time I also get a runny nose... This year its not as bad but I attribute that to my quitting smoking.

How are things in Ohio?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 11, 2004)

Things are fine.  Just got a lot of Holiday things coming up, and other not so fun things that I have to deal with.  Nothing bad, but its just the more things pile up the worse everything looks.  

"It's just that its one thing on top another-Now it's one too many high
I wonder how many piles of things it takes, to bury me alive"


----------



## I'm A Banana (Nov 12, 2004)

> "It's just that its one thing on top another-Now it's one too many high
> I wonder how many piles of things it takes, to bury me alive"



7.
Scientific studies have determined it absolutely.
...what?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 12, 2004)

The Rembrants...Sniktch would understand


----------



## LcKedovan (Nov 12, 2004)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> 7.
> Scientific studies have determined it absolutely.
> ...what?




Boo!


----------



## Carnifex (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow, the Hive still exists over here. I haven't posted to a ENworld Hive thread for _ages_.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 12, 2004)

I know what you mean. I post in these way to infrequent.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Nov 12, 2004)

It's the Hive, man. Even when you're not here, you're ONE OF US....


----------



## Crothian (Nov 12, 2004)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Wow, the Hive still exists over here. I haven't posted to a ENworld Hive thread for _ages_.




Dude, how's the new job going?


----------



## ASH (Nov 12, 2004)

Hive is great!


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 12, 2004)

Hivey McGoodness.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 12, 2004)

10 posts, counting from this one...
 Then I'll have reached Horacio's post count...
 It's pretty sad...


----------



## Crothian (Nov 12, 2004)

Ya, that is sad...post more!!


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm doing so. Of course, after that post, I had to continue a PvP conflict :\ Not a good thing to be in, for any side, including "neutrals".


----------



## Nifft (Nov 13, 2004)

*Hi ve rebody!*

This is my first Hivemind post. I've got a lot of posts now. And I'm growing less useful. So I'm here.

Hi!

 -- N

ps: (pika?)


----------



## ASH (Nov 13, 2004)

Whats that supposed to mean, those of us that are useless post here... HMMMM....

Kidding... and I seldom post anywhere else here and your post count is way bigger than mine so I think your fine.. Crothian is not real anyway, he is a bot that is program to post here.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey, Nifft, welcome to the Hizzle!


----------



## Tallok (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey everyone! It's been a long time since I've been here, how's everyone on this side of the hive?


----------



## the Jester (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Tallok!  Doin well myself...

How are ye?


----------



## Nifft (Nov 14, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Crothian is not real anyway, he is a bot that is program to post here.




I heard he's actually the group account for half of the Ukraine, because the Community Supporter cost is a significant portion of their GDP.

 -- N


----------



## Crothian (Nov 14, 2004)

Nifft said:
			
		

> I heard he's actually the group account for half of the Ukraine, because the Community Supporter cost is a significant portion of their GDP.
> 
> -- N




Comrade Nifft, I have no idea where that rumor came from.  Our gross national product is actually much higher...but winter comes.....

I mean I'm not a bot and I'm not a group of people.  I'm not a bird nor plane nor even frog, it's just little old me...Underdog!!!   ...errr..Crothian!!


----------



## Nifft (Nov 14, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I mean I'm not a bot and I'm not a group of people.  I'm not a bird nor plane nor even frog, it's just little old me...Underdog!!!   ...errr..Crothian!!




Sure sure, that's what each of your components says.

 -- N


----------



## Crothian (Nov 14, 2004)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Sure sure, that's what each of your components says.
> 
> -- N




And if they don't, they will be flogged!!!  

and no sprinkles, for ever sprinkle I find I shall kill you!!!!


----------



## Nifft (Nov 14, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and no sprinkles, for ever[y] sprinkle I find I shall kill you!!!!




I knew it! You're made of a thousand Stewie Squids!

 -- N


----------



## Crothian (Nov 14, 2004)

Be careful, or I'll confuse you with the Man in White


----------



## Tallok (Nov 15, 2004)

Ice Cream!  I like Ice  cream!


----------



## Carnifex (Nov 15, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Dude, how's the new job going?




Pretty good! Just now getting to see the final printed versions of the books that I've been working on, which is gratifying 

Also about to start a new game tonight, a Dark Legacies campaign which I'm really looking forwards to...


----------



## Carnifex (Nov 15, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> 10 posts, counting from this one...
> Then I'll have reached Horacio's post count...
> It's pretty sad...





Which reminds me, anyone heard from Horacio of late?


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 15, 2004)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Which reminds me, anyone heard from Horacio of late?



 Unfortuneatly, no. We was shortly back while I was on hiatus, but afterwards, we was gone again. That was pretty much the point of my post (which, due to some LEW prunes, is rather inaccurate now).


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 15, 2004)

Nyarg.

Spiff also.


----------



## Steve Jung (Nov 16, 2004)

Huh?


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 16, 2004)

That's the point, Steve.  You're not supposed to know.


----------



## ASH (Nov 18, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Be careful, or I'll confuse you with the Man in White




But have you had any sex parties lately???


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 19, 2004)

Meepo.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 19, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> But have you had any sex parties lately???




First...I have no idea how you lept from what I said to this.   And I'm usually pretty good with leaps of logic like that.  Second, not only have I never been to a sex party; I've never even been invited.   Third I'm very single so nothing close to that is happening.  Fouth......    

Distraction:  I have more posts then everyone in this thread    

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105513&page=5


----------



## Crothian (Nov 19, 2004)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Pretty good! Just now getting to see the final printed versions of the books that I've been working on, which is gratifying




Which ones?


----------



## ASH (Nov 20, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> First...I have no idea how you lept from what I said to this.   And I'm usually pretty good with leaps of logic like that.  Second, not only have I never been to a sex party; I've never even been invited.   Third I'm very single so nothing close to that is happening.  Fouth......
> 
> Distraction:  I have more posts then everyone in this thread
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105513&page=5





Oh MY GOD!

Okay, see this is what I get when I dont read my own posts.. it was supposed to be SEXY parties...a reference to a family guy episode where Stewie was having sexy parties...


----------



## Crothian (Nov 20, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Oh MY GOD!
> 
> Okay, see this is what I get when I dont read my own posts.. it was supposed to be SEXY parties...a reference to a family guy episode where Stewie was having sexy parties...




Ah, that does make some more sense.......


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Nov 20, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ah, that does make some more sense.......




I demand you stop making sense immediately.  It has no place here in the hive.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 20, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I demand you stop making sense immediately.  It has no place here in the hive.





Fine, so how are your sex parties going then?


----------



## the Jester (Nov 20, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Fine, so how are your sex parties going then?




Well, mine are traditionally quite fine, thanks.


----------



## Steve Jung (Nov 21, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Well, mine are traditionally quite fine, thanks.



The traditional ones are always the best.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Nov 21, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Fine, so how are your sex parties going then?



 Over a long time ago.


----------



## ASH (Nov 23, 2004)

Poor Orchid.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 23, 2004)

You know, I haven't been in here in a LONG time and it's still just as shocking as ever...


----------



## Crothian (Nov 23, 2004)

Ya, the Hive's great!!


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, the Hive's great!!



When it isn't catatonic, that is.


----------



## Steve Jung (Nov 24, 2004)

I didn't know cats liked tonic. I had them pegged as seltzer fans myself.


----------



## Nifft (Nov 24, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I didn't know cats liked tonic. I had them pegged as seltzer fans myself.




This joke clearly indicates a mother complex.
You need a lobotomy.
I'll get my saw.

 -- N


----------



## Crothian (Nov 24, 2004)

I'd rather have this bottle in front of me, then a frontal lobotomy!!!!


----------



## the Jester (Nov 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'd rather have this bottle in front of me, then a frontal lobotomy!!!!




Ah, someone's got the existential blues....


----------



## Crothian (Nov 24, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Ah, someone's got the existential blues....




My blue suede existential blues....


----------



## ASH (Nov 24, 2004)

I love this place. I dont come here enough. I will have to change that.. at least here there is no politics.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 24, 2004)

It 's not that hard to ignore the politics over there and it doesn't seem to be that bad at the moment.  THough there are some stubborn people over there that are just locked in their views and not really accepting or understanding of others.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Nov 24, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I didn't know cats liked tonic. I had them pegged as seltzer fans myself.



 Nah. Yuck. seltzer is nasty.

And yeah, for the most part, I just ignore the political debates.  They always degrade.


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 29, 2004)

Wake Up!


----------



## Y.O.Morales (Nov 30, 2004)

My first Hivemind post.

 Not that great.

 How good it's to get off the clouds.


----------



## Steve Jung (Nov 30, 2004)

As a bonus, your post put us at the limit. Congrats.  

Please lock this thread.


----------

